# Mansfields outside faucets (frost free)



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I was never a big fan of these to begin with, but rarely had any call backs and they priced right. Well they were recently bought by a company called Prier. IMO the went from so so to JUNK. Out of the last 6 I bought, 3 of the plastic handles were split, one was missing parts, and one would literally open by itself. Absolute junk. Everyone seems to say good things about Woodford, so I am going to try them next. I checked with the local plumbing supply and they carry them, though I don't ever remember seeing one at a customers house. I know they cost atleast double but I don't care, as long as it's quality. Nothing, absolutely nothing, pisses me off more than defective products. End/rant....:furious:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I use woodford and they are good quality. They have excellent repairability. Woodfords common here for commercial. Very few residentals have them. Just doesn't get that cold here very often.


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

i dont think ive had an issue with them except the hideous brown colouring. our suppliers brought in Legend 1/4 turn. I like the 1/4 turn feature but if you solder in a fitting with too much heat you melt the bejesus out of em. they come with VB too .

ADD: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f22/legend-fp-faucets-1822/


----------



## Flyin Brian (Aug 22, 2009)

preier used to be a good name back in the day for quality products,hose bibbs frost free hydryants etc. i to have had problems with prier i think the quality and craftsmenship is not there anymore i installed a prier frost free and boom leaks the only reason i bought it that day oppossed to woodford was this was in a brick wall and the woodfords have like a lip so to speak on the end and priers did not have that other wise i would have to ream the hole out anyways i like the woodford #19 piston blows off inside at 350psi if you inadverntly leave a hose on in the winter time,or the #17 is ok to.did i read that right did you say prier bought out mansfield?


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

I've had problems w/ the Mansfield silcocks as well and have switched to Watts and Jomar for my inexpensive silcocks. It's been about six months now with no call backs- Knock on wood.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Ya prier bought Mansfield(atleast their outside faucets). They make them 1/4 turn now, but the water pressure alone is sometimes enough to open them. Junk!

A couple of weeks ago I put in a customer supplied FF outside faucet (from depot or lowes) I think it was a mueller. I was very skeptical, I couldn't even get the guts out which I like to do before I solder. It was a 1/4 turn with a ceramic cartridge. I gotta admit it was smooth, looked good, has a beefy METAL handle, and didn't leak(atleast not yet).

I'm not ready to supply and install one of these at a customer's house, but maybe I'll put one in at my house so I can test them. For now my customers will get Woodford if I'm supplying it. Everyone seems to like them.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> I was never a big fan of these to begin with, but rarely had any call backs and they priced right. Well they were recently bought by a company called Prier. IMO the went from so so to JUNK. Out of the last 6 I bought, 3 of the plastic handles were split, one was missing parts, and one would literally open by itself. Absolute junk. Everyone seems to say good things about Woodford, so I am going to try them next. I checked with the local plumbing supply and they carry them, though I don't ever remember seeing one at a customers house. I know they cost atleast double but I don't care, as long as it's quality. Nothing, absolutely nothing, pisses me off more than defective products. End/rant....:furious:


 
Never had a problem with them or call backs. Have not installed one in a while. would not surprise me if the quality of these go down hill.
Glad you posted will look into Woodford if they even have that brand any where near here.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Plumbdog said:


> I've had problems w/ the Mansfield silcocks as well and have switched to Watts and Jomar for my inexpensive silcocks. It's been about six months now with no call backs- Knock on wood.


 Never heard of Jomar, but I'll check out the Watts if I can find them. Not sure what the Woodford costs, but if there under $50 I'm sold. As it was I was paying $18-25 for Mansfield Prier crap.


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

I've always used Woodford's and never have a problem. I don't like Mansfield toilets so the name sends up red flags.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you know there not really required, code does not say you have to use FP hose bibs, you can use regular one as long as you have a AVB on them and there protected from freezing weather.


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

My tech just had a problem with a Mansfield yesterday. It opened by itself as a previous poster said. It must have something to do with the thread cut or the tapping on the body itself.

Can't go wrong with Woodford....at least in my experiences:thumbup:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

My Bad, Sorry I just found it in our code book, it was amended for this version of our code, FB bibbs shall be used in freezing climates.

603.4.7 Potable water outlets with hose attachments, other than water heater drains, boiler drains, and clothes washer connections, shall be protected by a nonremovable hose-bibbtype backflow preventer, a nonremovable hose bibb-type vacuum breaker, or by an atmospheric vacuum breaker installed at least six (6) inches (152 mm) above the highest point of usage located on the discharge side of the last valve. In climates where freezing temperatures occur, a listed self-draining frost-proofhose bibb with an integral backflow preventer or vacuum breaker shall be used for horizontal installations. Exterior vertical yard hydrants shall be of the self-draining sanitary type.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

We install woodford flange type on most residential. The thing I hate about woodford are their cheap plastic handles. Some moron who thinks you have to really crank them to shut them off. But it seems that being outside in the Florida weather takes a toll on the handles too. I've also had problems with the packing nut looseing up when you open the bibb. These are the problems I've seen personally.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Woodford is far better then those dam arrowheads.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

What's up with Floridians installing frost-free faucets? I've never installed one ever. I've never even seen on outside of a catalog. Why would you install one in Florida? I've never seen a frozen hose bib here.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

I predict Florida will see a low temp of 20 this winter. :yes:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

It actually did snow here a long time ago. Like twenty years ago. It was very light and it melted right as it touched the ground.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Since we have lots of winter freeze-ups due to hoses left on, I scrap out a lot of Woodfords and always save a few handles. I will replace a handle for free in the course of doing a job. (Since I'm already there.) Every once in a while, someone will take the handle off to keep kids from turning it on and then they can't find the handle.

I use nothing but Woodford. I even have repair kits. Same with deep-bury hydrants - Woodford is the best. Ritchies are a pain to work on.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Protech said:


> It actually did snow here a long time ago. Like twenty years ago. It was very light and it melted right as it touched the ground.


1977 Tampa International Airport had 2 inches of snow on the ground. 1996 I was driving to work and saw flurries in my headlights. A couple of years ago it was supposed to flurry in Hernando County but never did. None that I saw at least. We've seen teens here on the west coast.


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

There is another brand we install similiar to woodford, I can't remember the name. It comes in a white box with blue lettering. Not Zurn, I think. I dont know, I'll edit when I think of it. But I think they're better than woodfords.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Legend


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

house plumber said:


> We install woodford flange type on most residential. The thing I hate about woodford are their cheap plastic handles. Some moron who thinks you have to really crank them to shut them off. But it seems that being outside in the Florida weather takes a toll on the handles too. I've also had problems with the packing nut looseing up when you open the bibb. These are the problems I've seen personally.


 Woodford is offering powder coated aluminum handles now....that what I started using because the plastic handles just didn't work out


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

trick1 said:


> My tech just had a problem with a Mansfield yesterday. It opened by itself as a previous poster said. It must have something to do with the thread cut or the tapping on the body itself.
> 
> Can't go wrong with Woodford....at least in my experiences:thumbup:


 I tightened up the packing nut a little and it seemed to work FOR NOW. If I had another brand with me I would have just switched it out. What's gonna happen when it starts to wear and loosens up a little? Same thing! Now I'm think I should just call the customer and tell them there was a recall, due to piss poor workmanship of said manufacturer. All I need is my first insurance claim because of a faulty product.:furious: There's a lot of finished basements around here.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

How about Moen, anyone use there's yet?


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> How about Moen, anyone use there's yet?


I used the Moen faucet that has both hot and cold water in a single handle design....worked really well and uses the 1225 series cartridge for repairs!!:thumbup:


----------



## PipeDreamer (Mar 26, 2009)

Ron The Plumber said:


> How about Moen, anyone use there's yet?


 Have one on my house, I LOVE it.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I've seen a few of the Moen's on customers houses, so someone must sell them around here, I'll have to check them out.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

PipeDreamer said:


> Have one on my house, I LOVE it.


 I know this guy ^ that put one in at his house, then was recalled. Poor shmo had to wait like 8 months th get a replacement, 'cause he had a big old hole in the wall. :laughing:


----------

